# My first grow



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am in the middle pf my first grow and am excited to see what i get from my harvest. Let me catch you guys up.
I started my garden of 5 initial plants. They were under 5 100 watt equivelant cfls for the first 4-6 weeks of life. They are being grown in a closet for the time being untill i can get a tent for them to be in instead. 
I Currently have a 400 watt hid setup with mh and hps bulbs. I only got 3 females out of the five so i dont think thats too bad. They got flipped one week ago. They are starting to show bid formation already too. Here are some pictures.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2016)

Sending Green Mojo your way.  Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 16, 2016)

Great Job! Keep up the Good Work :bongin:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2016)

Well aren't those cute.  Isn't this fun?


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 16, 2016)

Ya i cant wait till the harvest.  Would it be too late to put them in a screen to fan them out a little. Kinda like a scrog?

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 16, 2016)

robbysmith4747 said:


> Ya i cant wait till the harvest.  Would it be too late to put them in a screen to fan them out a little. Kinda like a scrog?
> 
> Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk




If The Holes Are big enough In The Screen. Why Not!


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok cool i will be using 2x2 wire mesh. So 2 inch holes

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## zem (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi robby  That is a great first grow, you will have to feed it right in flowering, what is the fertiliser that you are using? NPK and brand? how much are you feeding? a scrog is a good option you have to do that soon since they are now stretching


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 17, 2016)

O am feedong shultz bloom   npk is 10-24-24 and i am going off the package directions. Which i may believe that is not enough. Its gor liquid fert tho its the granuales. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 22, 2016)

I am feeding now about every 3 days. Just took these pics earlier. Nice little buds there. Almost been 3 weeks since i flipped. I believe they are done stretching. I had to tie them down. I only have about 5 foot of clearance and they were getting too tall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 23, 2016)

looking good robby---i like your idea of tie downs instead of the 2" screen---plants will too---3 females from 5 sprouts is good---they look like an indica dominant strain---what are they


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2016)

Orange, why are tie downs better than a screen?


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 23, 2016)

Im.not sure what they are   they were some bad seeds from some "shwag" lol. And i qould perfer to use a screen but i didnt get one in time. Next grow will be screens for sure.  I dont have a whole.lot of head room so fanning them.oit would be best for me 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 23, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Orange, why are tie downs better than a screen?



not necessarily "better" in general---but---in this here and now application of a screen with an already flowering canopy will not only cut the light to the lowers that are already forming but would require lots of pruning of those lowers and too much stress this late in the game---in turn---short changing his harvest---lst is great but timing is everything---imo he missed the window to screen and tie down would be the most effective way to get the most of this harvest while still reaping the benefits of lst---the ideal time for Training is passed---time for Low Stress tie downs to put some weight on those flowers


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 23, 2016)

For all those experienced more with this then i am. For being 3 weeks the switch to 12-12 how do my girls look size wise. I see alot of people who have 5-8 week flowering.plants and theors have a whole lot.more  mass than.mine.  i understand thay a few weeks can make a.big difference but at the rate mine are going im.unsure if they will have some decent colas on them

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 23, 2016)

The buds themselves have only grew about less than an inch so far

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Dec 23, 2016)

robbysmith4747 said:


> For all those experienced more with this then i am. For being 3 weeks the switch to 12-12 how do my girls look size wise. I see alot of people who have 5-8 week flowering.plants and theors have a whole lot.more  mass than.mine.  i understand thay a few weeks can make a.big difference but at the rate mine are going im.unsure if they will have some decent colas on them
> 
> Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk



Youre going to have some nice chunks at 5 weeks. At 8 weeks you will need support because your buds will be so heavy........if you do your part.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 23, 2016)

Lesso said:


> Youre going to have some nice chunks at 5 weeks. At 8 weeks you will need support because your buds will be so heavy........if you do your part.


Only one can hope

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 23, 2016)

Looking good robbysmith4747 ! Looking forward to watching this develop. 

Greenest of mojos to you!

D


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 24, 2016)

Delta999 said:


> Looking good robbysmith4747 ! Looking forward to watching this develop.
> 
> Greenest of mojos to you!
> 
> D


Thank you delta. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2016)

robbysmith4747 said:


> O am feedong shultz bloom   npk is 10-24-24 and i am going off the package directions. Which i may believe that is not enough. Its gor liquid fert tho its the granuales.
> 
> Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk



Is anyone else amazed that Robby can grow such nice buds with that NPK?  I am shocked.  Way to go Robbysmith!


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 24, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Is anyone else amazed that Robby can grow such nice buds with that NPK?  I am shocked.  Way to go Robbysmith!


What npk should i be using? Very new to this so any suggestions would be great

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2016)

It looks like your doing great. I am just surprised. We usually use a high N in veg and then switch to P and K in flower... Have you used this throughout your grow? You are teaching me.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 24, 2016)

No i used in veg one with a higher n that pk and then i switched this one once i went into flower

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2016)

The Shultz bloom is just that. For flowering. I have used it for my Roses and Morning Glories and such.
Used MG bloom on an outside grow once,and my girls(Pineapple Express ) did real good.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ya alot of people i see dont like the mg and the like.  They would perfer to use somthing that you would have to order.online.  i like the convienence of goimg to my local store and pucking this up lol

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2016)

Well,,the truth is,, the stuff you buy made for Weed does do a better job. I have used both,and if i had the money i would buy Marijuana Fertilizers. My last Grow was Dutch Master Nutes,,and they rocked my grow,,but they are made for Weed.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2016)

I am an organic dirt farmer robbysmith so i have never used that on pot. I do use it on my african violets though.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 24, 2016)

I may be at some point interested in going organic. Seems like it may be a little bit of a smoother smoke(lack of chemicals) but you probably dont get as high of yeilds as with fert tho im guessing. Iay be wrong tho too

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 27, 2016)

So i have a quick question. I watered my girls last night and noticed that alot of the leaves on the bottom half and some on the top half were turning down.(looks like wilting a little) what is wrong.. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Dec 27, 2016)

Usually over or under watering. Sometimes heat 
 But those things usually happen over the entire plant.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 27, 2016)

I believe it may be under watering after i watered them they perked up after a while 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Dec 27, 2016)

Theyre thirsty is seems.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 28, 2016)

Day 17 since the flip.  The girls are gaining a little more mass. I am removing fan leaves here and there where.there.is too much shade.  They are coming along nicely. Here are some pics of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Dec 28, 2016)

Those will be big colas.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lets hope so. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Jan 3, 2017)

Happy new year everyone. Posting pictures when i get home of the girls. They have been thirsty latly. Been watering them every other day. Between the three pots they can only take 1.5 gallons of water at a time. They are getting a growth spurt right no i believe. I looked at them last night thn this morbing and there was a noticable difference. White hairs all over the place. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Jan 3, 2017)

well here are the picture i said i would put up  

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## yarddog (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking nice bro


----------



## Lesso (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice. Got some baseball bats growing there.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes i am actually really suprised how well they are growing take it its my first ever grow....

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## 400watter (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow, doing great for your first grow, they look awesome. Keep up the good work Robby.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you trying to get everything in check this grow. Tweeking everything as i go. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Jan 9, 2017)

So i am at day 30 of flower. I have noticed that they are not really getting any taller. They are getting bigger budd wise  is that normal?

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## yarddog (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, the plants will stretch for a few weeks when you flip to bloom.  Some stretch more, others less.        Looking good


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Jan 9, 2017)

They stretched they havee just stopped which is good because i am running out of room wgere they are at lol

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Jan 10, 2017)

Definatly getting bigger  day 32 i believe of flower. Figure aboyt what another 30-40 days till i harvest them

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Jan 10, 2017)

Theyre going to fatten up nice now. Prob 30 days left. The trichomes will tell you when to chop.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 10, 2017)

Looking very good my friend :48:


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Jan 10, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Theyre going to fatten up nice now. Prob 30 days left. The trichomes will tell you when to chop.


Thank you. That what i figured kind of. Will start checking them about 3 weeks from npw 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 18, 2017)

Robby, great job, just proving it's not that difficult; growing your own.  I love that after doing so you know everything that went into your plants, no surprises.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Jan 20, 2017)

Its not too difficult. I did have some problems and still have problems.but that how you learn tho

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------

